# New Puppy Coming Home.. First Time...



## ssandecki (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello,

I found this forum and hope I can get some excellent insight. I put down a deposit on soon to be new companion. She is a product of Heritage Kennels in Palos Hills, IL and registered with the Worldwide Kennel Club. She is sable color and was born on 5-23-2010... one day after my birthday! Total cost was $700, I've attached a picture of me holding her, a picture of her with "another" litter of GS's, he litter was all sold out AND a video of her parents(link). The sire was Jason and the dam was conq. 

I will be taking my pup home in the next few days after getting properly prepared. This includes puppy proofing my house, getting all required items, and some knowledge (why I am here). I have a huge backyard and live in Chicago; no garage. 

I would LOVE any tips, suggestions, ideas, theories, etc on my new pup. She is a major investment to our family (currently me and my fiancee and a little over one year old cat); I have a 10 y\o daughter who doesn't live with us. Please, don't hesitate to give me any 411 you think I should know. I'm self employed and work at home so I have all the available time needed to work with her, and will be taking two weeks off of work to start off right!

Pictures & Video Link Below!





















Video of mother and father: http://www.bear-hunting.org/free-offers/gsv.3g2


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Cute puppy, and not to rain on your parade

However, I must say those crate pictures are absolutely disgusting. The 'filth' did does not look like it happened recently, but more old and not cleaned in awhile. I would have left and turned her butt in for those disgusting conditions.

The worldwide kennel club is a no name registry, that people who for whatever reason cant' register with a legitimate registry

I couldn't get into the video but looked at the website, unimpressed. I see no health testing done, one part mentions gsd's are prone to HD, so meet the mother/father and watch how they walk? That's the most idiotic statement I've ever heard,,you can't tell a dogs health by watching it "walk"..

I hope your puppy turns out ok, because I wouldn't give that breeder a dime after seeing those crate pictures..Just my humble opinion


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Cute puppy, and not to rain on your parade
> 
> *However, I must say those crate pictures are absolutely disgusting. The 'filth' did does not look like it happened recently, but more old and not cleaned in awhile. I would have left and turned her butt in for those disgusting conditions.*
> 
> ...


Cute puppy! I am excited that your excited about your new puppy, however, I completely agree with the above post. That crate looks horrible and their comment on the parents "walk" is ridiculous. I would not buy from that breeder, ever.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i also agree about the crate/breeder.

but guess what, you got a cute, awesome little puppy who will now have a much cleaner crate. have fun and enjoy! keep the pics coming


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

DO not BUY! DO your homework and find a reputable breeder. It may cost more but if you think about it, it will be less because you wont be spending thousands on it on healthcare. If you need help finding a AKC Registered breeder i am sure someone on here will help. A good breeder should have the parents Hip and ELbow checked and also Heart checked.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I hate to say this, but that looks like a puppy mill to me... 

I would try to get your money back and find a reputable breeder. 

I wouldn't walk away from this place, I would RUN away from this place..

Please do not support these kinds of places, even if it isn't a mill per say, it is NOT a reputable breeder in any shape or form!


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Cute pup; congratulations! The cages they are housed is is horrible and bad for their feet! Get pup asap!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This screams puppy mill to me. Run, don't walk away, even if it means losing your deposit. Buying a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder is much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

unfortunately, once someone puts their hands on a puppy as cute as that, it's really easy for us to say "run" but really tough for the person to do so( I know I'd have a hard time leaving her in those conditions even tho I know buying her would be the wrong thing to do


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That pup will need vetting ASAP- worms, coccidia, and other parasites fester in environments like that. Your pup is in a rabbit cage that is filthy sitting it's own urine and feces- very sad to see I know you have your heart set on a pup but unless your ready to put another $500 in vet bills in the first week I would reconsider. That pup probably has not been socialized at all or had the proper shots for parvo and distemper. I would ask for a refund and continue to look around if I were you


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree with everything said. Appalling conditions for those dogs. Having said that, if you still get that pup, then think of it as rescuing the dog, not actually purchasing it. Then turn in those idiots.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Cute pup and I agree with everything but I would like to say thank you for rescuing that baby from a horrid nasty place. She will now be in a good home and not passed to more millers or kept by him to be a breeder and have to stay there. You will find lots of info here.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Whitedog404 said:


> I agree with everything said. Appalling conditions for those dogs. Having said that, if you still get that pup, then think of it as rescuing the dog, not actually purchasing it. Then turn in those idiots.


lol we were thinking the same thing the pup was saved


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

ssandecki said:


> I found this forum and hope I can get some excellent insight...
> 
> ...I will be taking my pup home in the next few days after getting properly prepared. This includes puppy proofing my house, getting all required items, and some knowledge (why I am here). I have a huge backyard and live in Chicago; no garage...
> 
> ...I would LOVE any tips, suggestions, ideas, theories, etc on my new pup. needed to work with her, and will be taking two weeks off of work to start off right...


ssandecki, Welcome to the forum. Your puppy is beautiful. I have a sable shepherd too. He's 7 month old. We brought him home when he was 8 weeks. Its been a wonderful and amazing experience. 

I'm not an expert only a parent  so I can only tell you what we did to prepare for our baby. We bought a crate, baby gates, a supply of the same food the breeder fed him (you can phase that out slowly), lots of toys (no small parts) and treats (no rawride). Make sure you hide/secure all of your electronic cords and shoes LOL. We immediately took him to the vet and signed up for puppy classes. Crates are expensive and they grow so fast, we bought a large crate and blocked half of it off so he wouldn't pee in it. Mac loved his crate from the beginning. We keep it in the livingroom so he can go in there and still be close to us. Good luck!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

oh, I forgot to mention. Mac was super playful and friendly when we visited him but once he was home he became timid. If you experience this don't worry...I think the little ones just need a little time to adjust.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

the breeder spelled gait wrong in the health section...and thats not even true...sigh.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

If you have not yet gotten the pup, go elsewhere to a reputable breeder. Posters here can help. Being your first GSD you need good strong genes, etc to help and that comes from a good breeder. 

If you already have the pup, then it is great you got the pup away from this "breeder" and we thank you for loving enough to do so!!! 

It is yours now to mold a good GSD. Socialize, train, love......There are many great owners on these forums who have brought puppies and adults from conditions that we would cringe at. And so we applaud you for getting the pup, if you have, coming here and getting off on the right foot!

So if you have the pup read as much as possible!!!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

TO give you an idea of the difference just in the daytime activities...I am picking up my new pup in a week and this is how they are spending their days (see below). 

My breeder has been around a long time and I have know her for over 12 years. 

In that "crate" picture from your breeder in Chicago, and they way the pup is situated, I would be highly concerned about week nerves/shy and everyone knows that without alot of GSD experience working with the dog, weak nerves, etc can lead to fear or fear aggression issues you do not want to deal with. Shoot from the pics it looks that they never even cut the nails on that pup! I agree that pup would be more rescue than purchase from a breeder

Anyway here are a couple of my kids I have to choose from!!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

ssandecki, I understand what a lot of the people in this thread are saying about the puppy mills...but this is your decision. These puppies are already here and they need good homes too. They are much like rescue dogs in that they have had it rough too.

If you want her and are willing to face whatever challenges may surface, please don't let anyone change your mind.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Mac's Mom said:


> ssandecki, I understand what a lot of the people in this thread are saying about the puppy mills...but this is your decision. These puppies are already here and they need good homes too. They are much like rescue dogs in that they have had it rough too.
> 
> If you want her and are willing to face whatever challenges may surface, please don't let anyone change your mind.


Agree with you....there are so many that need people that would love them.

As a first time GSD owner is what would worry me. It is a challenge raising a GSD and your challenges, behavioral or health might end up being greater and you have to be prepared.

Maybe that is how we should phrase it. I think everyone on the forum is really just trying to show concern for you as a first time GSD owner.


----------



## ssandecki (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the input, I will most likely "save" this dog as everyone has put it. I have plenty of financial backing if needed, money isn't the issue. I'm hoping to get her out of there tomorrow, my fiancee and I will use our phone camcorders after reading this to record the entire place, setup, situation and what they say. If anyone can direct me to where to send this information to in Illinois, cook county that would be great. Just so everyone knows, I'll also be having pet health insurance, it seems like a waste of $60 a month, but seems well worth it if serious issues arise. 

Question, why would law enforcement in the area be purchasing dogs from this breeder? They are recommended on the K9 site for cook county sheriffs and the cook county forest preserve.


----------



## ssandecki (Jul 26, 2010)

If anyone can recommend a good book to use for proper a novice GSD owner I would greatly appreciate it. Not so much for training, but also about the breed itself.


----------



## ssandecki (Jul 26, 2010)

I surprised the BBB would even let them register with the information you've all provided: Heritage Kennels | BBB Review | Palos Hills, IL


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Despite the insulting title, _German Shepherds For Dummies_ is one of the best books out there. It covers puppies, adult dog issues, fun things to do with your new dog, health issues, etc.

We're keeping our fingers crossed for you, and your new best friend!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The Better Business Bureau is not an expert in any way on proper dog breeding and rearing.I hope you enjoy your pup though. It is not the pup's fault.

Unfortunately, supporting this type of breeding only furthers their business and more pups in the end, so it is not really helping. Many people don't realize the problems out there when they begin puppy shopping. The registry is a telling factor too.

You can get lots of good info here on raising your pup.


----------



## ISABELLA'S MOM (Jul 26, 2010)

Good For You! You never know, she might turn out to be the best dog you'll ever have. And double props for being willing to turn them in.


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Also, watch these videos:

Tab289


----------



## cwalsh (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello! I live in the area of Heritage Kennels and I too started looking for my shepherd there! I too fell in love with a female there and I just had a funny feeling about the place. Like the looks of the place!! So before I was going to buy her I did some research on the place which made me run like ****!! Good luck!! I know what you mean by wanting to save the puppy!! I almost did too, but just didn't want to take that chance.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The problem with "saving" a puppy from a place like this, is that it isn't. You are just another sucker in these people's eyes and you just keep them in business. The only way to stop these people is to quit supporting them and buy a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Elaine said:


> The problem with "saving" a puppy from a place like this, is that it isn't. You are just another sucker in these people's eyes and you just keep them in business. The only way to stop these people is to quit supporting them and buy a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

